# what to do in a motorcycle accident



## jasonm89 (May 31, 2013)

Hello, I was involved in a scooter accident today, (nobody was injured). I was being chased by a large dog and hit a Thai person from the side. We went to the police station and I had to give my passport over until tomorrow when a mechanic assess the damages to their motorcycle. They told me if I pay what the mechanic says tomorrow I'll have my passport back and free to go. But if either of us are not happy tomorrow they will have to do it by the books with a police report. There is a cracked fender on the scooter, but they want everything replaced that is just scratched, even a decal. What can they do if I can't afford the estimate? What does going by the books mean? And how do I know the mechanic isn't going overcharge me?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Hope you can update us on the outcome

If the motorbike was a motorscooter - entire replacement fibreglass/plastic body kits can be bought for 3500 baht. A full set of new decals 150-300 baht depending on size. Doesn't sound as if you caused that much damage. 

What area of the country are you in? It doesn't sound too above-board to me, surprised at any police involvement over a minor collision such as you described.

++++++++++++

and just a note on your header '_what to do in a motorcycle acciden_t' - the local tactic would be to not stop, but run/drive away, whether it's a scratched decal or a dead person under the wheels. No shortage of examples in the news. But I don't recommend that.


----------

